# York, PA show



## bobclay (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

 If you folks want to see some really GREAT jars, and I do mean great ones, check out these shots of what was on display at the National show:

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/topic/2529

 Bob


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2008)

There are some nice "Crowleytown" mason jars on the top shelf of that first picture, Bob.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Bob, those jars sure were beauties and there were multiple nice jar displays!  The "most expensive" post is also interesting.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 12, 2008)

I really like the half pint and salesman sample display!


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2008)

FAR OUT!!!


----------

